# TV advice - Australia



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2016)

My 2 year old had a train crash, thomas the tank engine survived but our cheapo 55" 1080P HDTV did not.

Looking into moving my 46" 1080p sony (see specs) into the lounge and wall mounting it, and getting a 4K TV (or large 4K monitor) for my PC.

I could really use advice on finding a screen, for sale in aus that handles 1080p upscaling well as i may need to run certain games at 1080p for a while (SLI is great, but 3.5GB effective Vram will limit some titles)

desktop use will of course be in 4K, so theres no concern about 1080p looking as good as native res, just good enough for gaming.

So... anyone feel like helping me hunt down a suitable TV? Price range is roughly $1200 Au, please dont link to Eu/US models as they've never sold under the same model numbers here.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 2, 2016)

My suggestion would be this http://www.harveynorman.com.au/tv-b...-x7000d-series-ultra-hd-led-lcd-smart-tv.html after you go and talk them down on price, and then you'd be down to about $1200


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2016)

might not fit on the desk (46" fits, but the HDMI receiver is stuck on an awkward angle), but damn that looks mighty fine


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Have you checked out the latest Aldi catalogue?
55" 4K TV under $700


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Have you checked out the latest Aldi catalogue?
> 55" 4K TV under $700



i dont trust the aldi ones to work properly with 4K 60hz. The TV i had that died was an aldi/JB hi-fi special and its quality was bad - 55" with a TN film :/


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 2, 2016)

I know they have a 49" version of the same panel for ~$1100 so you could try and see if that might fit there


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 2, 2016)

Mussels said:


> My 2 year old had a train crash, thomas the tank engine survived but our cheapo 55" 1080P HDTV did not.


Thank God for household Insurance  ( you did have it and it was covered ?)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2016)

this looks like the 49", if they have it in stock or can


order it, might be ideal. Built in android also works as i genuinely would use that instead of the PC for pure media playback (already do in the lounge with the other TV and an android box)

http://www.sony-mea.com/en/electronics/televisions/x7500d-x7000d-series/specifications

http://www.harveynorman.com.au/tv-b...000d-series-4k-ultra-hd-led-lcd-smart-tv.html

(A harvey norman store is located about 1KM from my house, so even if they dont have stock they would order it in at website prices)



dorsetknob said:


> Thank God for household Insurance  ( you did have it and it was covered ?)



second hand TV, so nope.


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 2, 2016)

I seem to remember seeing some of the better Philips model are available in AU.  Thinking of the 40" or maybe bigger model if they offer one.  Almost sure I found a unicorn video review of it; technically proficient yet providing an interesting narrative voiced by a no nonsense female that happened to be Australian.  It was really really well done but I'm not doing good at tracking down the SKU used in the EU and imported down there as.  From memory it hit all your criteria and failed for those requiring a remote for HPTC use.

Edit:  Found their AU site but I might be thinking of a recently discontinued model not listed.  Or a television?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2016)

This list here is helping me narrow things down and rule out a few models.
http://www.displaylag.com/display-database/


Cant find this exact model (regional variance in the numbers) but the samsungs are showing about half the input lag of the sony TV's - could make a big difference for gaming (roughly 20ms vs 40ms)
http://www.harveynorman.com.au/tv-b.../samsung-40-series-6-ultra-hd-led-lcd-tv.html




nomdeplume said:


> I seem to remember seeing some of the better Philips model are available in AU.  Thinking of the 40" or maybe bigger model if they offer one.  Almost sure I found a unicorn video review of it; technically proficient yet providing an interesting narrative voiced by a no nonsense female that happened to be Australian.  It was really really well done but I'm not doing good at tracking down the SKU used in the EU and imported down there as.  From memory it hit all your criteria and failed for those requiring a remote for HPTC use.
> 
> Edit:  Found their AU site but I might be thinking of a recently discontinued model not listed.  Or a television?




https://www.pccasegear.com/products/35865/philips-bdm4350uc-43in-4k-uhd-ips-widescreen-led-monitor

this one is for sale in aus, but apparently was never meant for gaming. has input lag and a judder issue.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2016)

Double post but meh for clarity:

The sony 49" linked earlier in this thread is known as the X700D in the USA.

A proper review of the unit is fairly positive:
http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/sony/x700d


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 3, 2016)

After all the research I have done recently on 4k TV's I've come to a few conclusions and one of those is not to buy a Sony. According to RTing most of the Sony's score lower on PQ and from what I've seen they have some good ones for gaming but Samsung has better input lag and scores better overall. But costs quite a bit more. If I were to go with a Sony it would have to be the X930D (whatever that is over there anyway) It's pretty expensive though.


----------



## kn00tcn (Nov 3, 2016)

wait, why should there be upscaling? do any of these brands/models/manuals/users state that they can simply remap to 1:4 pixels for perfect sharpness? can nv or amd do it before sending out the signal?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2016)

kn00tcn said:


> wait, why should there be upscaling? do any of these brands/models/manuals/users state that they can simply remap to 1:4 pixels for perfect sharpness? can nv or amd do it before sending out the signal?



no TV's or monitors actually do that. It should be simple, but afaik no one does it.


i guess i need to go in-store and get some model numbers of whats in stock, next week


edit: this would be the only real samsung option, cant find detailed reviews/specs of it online for input lag etc
http://www.harveynorman.com.au/tv-b...-50-k-series-6-ultra-hd-led-lcd-smart-tv.html


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Mussels,

Please do not go with Harvey Norman. From the personal experience viewpoint, and almost of all mycolleagues, aqquaintances, friends and family members. Not one has any good experience about Harvey Norman if they had any. I remember a $200 radio purchased for a grandmother, and when the item was faulty at such a price best they could do was a voucher for half cost. Which was a very weird policy?? As they were supposed to refund goods at full cost if faulty? But the person who bought the item was another old person, so I was not there to help the person sort out the purchase. The radio was well over $200 to tune in to stations specifically at specifi band range. That was one of experiences amongst other friends who had issues after purchasing expensive equipments, tvs and such and issues with returns. defective items.

Of course your choice but just trying to look out for you from another consumers point of view and dealings with harvey norman.

Do you notice much lag at all on your screens? I am on a 42" screen and notice no lag. How do you test for your lag on your screen?

Also my parents have always bought sony, and every item they bought except for the touchscreen computers broke. And the old laserdisc player is still working. But most sony even TVs have gone awol. They bought the latest widest screen and I think the brand is samsung? Not sure, but the screen is wider or as wide as the wall in some of my rooms. And they said the quality has not let them down, step better than sony. But the picture is not that great because of the TV signal, looks pixelated unless you play bluray or 4k.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> Hi Mussels,
> 
> Please do not go with Harvey Norman. From the personal experience viewpoint, and almost of all mycolleagues, aqquaintances, friends and family members. Not one has any good experience about Harvey Norman if they had any. I remember a $200 radio purchased for a grandmother, and when the item was faulty at such a price best they could do was a voucher for half cost. Which was a very weird policy?? As they were supposed to refund goods at full cost if faulty? But the person who bought the item was another old person, so I was not there to help the person sort out the purchase. The radio was well over $200 to tune in to stations specifically at specifi band range. That was one of experiences amongst other friends who had issues after purchasing expensive equipments, tvs and such and issues with returns. defective items.
> 
> Of course your choice but just trying to look out for you from another consumers point of view and dealings with harvey norman.




harvey sucks donkey balls, but they're close by and they price match. I just dont see any local alternatives (JB hifi) being any better.



TRUELOVE95 said:


> Do you notice much lag at all on your screens? I am on a 42" screen and notice no lag. How do you test for your lag on your screen?



I see a small amount of motion trail if i move something white like a mouse cursor over a black image - but overall no, the image quality on this 46" is great for PC gaming. I'm using it as a baseline to know what i need to improve on (reviews state this is about 40ms input lag, so anything better than that is an improvement)

I might make it there before they close tonight and grab some model numbers.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Nov 3, 2016)

Mussels said:


> harvey sucks donkey balls, but they're close by and they price match. I just dont see any local alternatives (JB hifi) being any better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will be gouged on pricces from harvey normans, have you thought of seriously buying from online retailers?

I have to test that, I keep hearing about the lag from various forum but I can't find any. I might have to try the mouse cursor over blackwall

Also most screens have the same panel, from reserach a year ago (or so) and cheap brands also use the same manufacturer of panels. Just the board differs so the features are all on the board.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2016)

i got $300 off the samsung 40" 6 series, and i can return it in the next few days for a full refund/exchange.

lets see how it goes (specifically he claimed it'll do 60Hz 4K and 100Hz 1080p)

a setting hidden away to enable HD colors on the HDMI ports has allowed the NVCP to turn on 12 bit and RGB. Looks awesome, seriously.

edit: gets weird. "HD colours" lets me enable RGB and 8 bit (12 bit appeared once then vanished) and looks amazing - but disables game mode.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 3, 2016)

Mussels said:


> My 2 year old had a train crash, thomas the tank engine survived but our cheapo 55" 1080P HDTV did not.
> 
> Looking into moving my 46" 1080p sony (see specs) into the lounge and wall mounting it, and getting a 4K TV (or large 4K monitor) for my PC.
> 
> ...


Aussie man let me ask you a question... ok in AU the power is 230v @ 50 hrz? or is it 60Hz?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Aussie man let me ask you a question... ok in AU the power is 230v @ 50 hrz? or is it 60Hz?




240v, 50hz. TV signals are 50Hz here, but doesnt affect HDMI etc.


Starcraft II in 4K is friggin glorious.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 3, 2016)

Can you not set it to YcbCr 4:4:4? I believe that would be best as you are using a 4k TV.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> Can you not set it to YcbCr 4:4:4? I believe that would be best as you are using a 4k TV.



with the HDR setting off, no. with HDR on, RGB and 4:4:4 are options. is the YcbCr 4:4:4 superior?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 3, 2016)

From what I have read YcbCr is what TV's are designed to work with and provide a more accurate color spectrum. While RGB is what monitors are designed with and provide a more accurate color spectrum for them. RGB limited is well...worse than both and RGB full and YcbCr are both pretty much the same but on a TV RGB can mess up the colors a bit.

Your TV by default should be YcbCr and you can set your video card to output that as well. 

The one downside to YcbCr is some people feel text looks better with RGB.


----------



## kn00tcn (Nov 3, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> The one downside to YcbCr is some people feel text looks better with RGB.


subpixel colored (like cleartype) text?


----------

